# Spinning-grades for alpaca fleece?



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I was given a few bags of alpaca fleece from probably 4 different alpacas. In each bag is a sheet with the alpaca's name on it and a number. One bag has the #2 on it instead of #1. Does anyone know what that means? I am under the impression that the grade is lower. Does it have to do with staple length? Can it be spun? If so, should it be handled differently? Thank you.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I was given a few bags of alpaca fleece from probably 4 different alpacas. In each bag is a sheet with the alpaca's name on it and a number. One bag has the #2 on it instead of #1. Does anyone know what that means? I am under the impression that the grade is lower. Does it have to do with staple length? Can it be spun? If so, should it be handled differently? Thank you.


It may have more guard hairs than the other bag and these guard hairs would have to be removed before spinning as they are not as fine and as soft the alpaca fibres. The guard hairs also cause a prickle factor in the finished article. They do not take dye as easy. It could also indicate that the bag is from an older animal and fibre from an older animal is not as soft as fibre from a younger animal. It may also contain more debris and unwanted material, ie chaff, etc. The fibre may not come from the saddle, which is the best part of the fleece. It can be spun but would probably require more preparation than the fibre in the other bag and the finished spun yarn may not be as nice. The only way is to spin a sample from both bags to see what you think of the final spun yarn. Good luck.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> It may have more guard hairs than the other bag and these guard hairs would have to be removed before spinning as they are not as fine and as soft the alpaca fibres. The guard hairs also cause a prickle factor in the finished article. They do not take dye as easy. It could also indicate that the bag is from an older animal and fibre from an older animal is not as soft as fibre from a younger animal. It may also contain more debris and unwanted material, ie chaff, etc. The fibre may not come from the saddle, which is the best part of the fleece. It can be spun but would probably require more preparation than the fibre in the other bag and the finished spun yarn may not be as nice. The only way is to spin a sample from both bags to see what you think of the final spun yarn. Good luck.


Thanks. I will spin and compare.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Show and tell please!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

The # 1 means it is the main section of the animal with no guard hairs and is the premium fiber. # 2 is the neck and leg and can have many guard hairs that need to be removed or use this for rugs or something that will not be put next to the skin.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

This is good to know about the fleece being from a different part of the animals.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Teardrop said:


> The # 1 means it is the main section of the animal with no guard hairs and is the premium fiber. # 2 is the neck and leg and can have many guard hairs that need to be removed or use this for rugs or something that will not be put next to the skin.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> The # 1 means it is the main section of the animal with no guard hairs and is the premium fiber. # 2 is the neck and leg and can have many guard hairs that need to be removed or use this for rugs or something that will not be put next to the skin.


This is what I was told too.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Usually when an Alpaca is sheared they will do the prime areas where the fleece will have the longest staple length and then usually will be bagged up and numbered as the 1st cut then the rest of the fiber will be cut usually shorter staple length and coarser fiber and that is labeled 2nd cut and some times they will even throw in the sweepings on the floor with that so your staple length will vary.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The big thing to know about alpaca is that there are two fleece types with different characters. You may want to do more research, but here's a starter:

http://www.springfarmalpacas.co.uk/about-alpacas/alpaca-types/


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am a production spinner and have done it for many Alpaca farms and I much prefer the Huacaya fiber to the Suri both are beautiful fibers but my own preference.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe the #1 and #2 refer to the grade of fiber, #1 being the finest, usually under 20 microns. #2 is 20 to 22; #3 is 23 to 25, and so on. We just attended a seminar with Wini LeBrecque as the speaker, and these are the numbers she goes by. This is how we price our raw fiber for sale also. #1 would make lovely lace weight yarn.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> I am a production spinner and have done it for many Alpaca farms and I much prefer the Huacaya fiber to the Suri both are beautiful fibers but my own preference.


We own suri alpacas, and I learned to spin using suri. But I also love to spin huacaya fiber. It has the crimp that suri lacks.


----------

